# Being overtaken



## Hypermind (17 Feb 2016)

Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.

I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..

I keep getting overtaken on the road, and I am well aware that most of these people will be seasoned cyclists compared to me, a beginner, but still, I mean I thought I was putting in quite a bit of effort and had a decent pace. I regularly get overtaken on the road by other cyclists, and I've yet to be the person speeding past another cyclist.

Has anyone else experienced this and has it put you off? I just keep thinking to myself, it's not a race, and I'm still a beginner. Also I have a heavier hybrid bike and they probably have a light road bike.


----------



## User6179 (17 Feb 2016)

Its always a race


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (17 Feb 2016)

I know when I'm going to be overtaken. It's an art.

I once turned into a minor road. Across the front of another cyclist by mistake as I didn't look properly. However, I was too big to admit my error and apologise. It was a slight down hill so I pedalled like mad. He was still quite close, I tried to make it look like I was just in a hurry.

Then I noticed a huge hill. So I pulled into somebodies drive way and got off bike, pretending that I had just got home. Then waited a few minutes to be clear of him before carrying on


----------



## Markymark (17 Feb 2016)

There is always someone faster.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2016)

Be worried if you get over taken by a granny on her zimmer frame


----------



## Spinney (17 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.
> 
> I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..
> 
> ...


You're still building fitness.
There's always someone faster.
Be patient, one day you _will_ find someone you can overtake!


----------



## Stevec047 (17 Feb 2016)

I get overtaken all the time and most of the time I am asked by the other rider if I am ok. I must look a mess 

Don't bother me plus it means I can draft for a short time trying to keep up. Well until the body screams at me to stop.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2016)

Nope, never been overtaken and never will, I suggest you give up cycling immediately


----------



## Stevec047 (17 Feb 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Be worried if you get over taken by a granny on her zimmer frame


Oh is that a bad thing. May have to reevaluate my cycling then


----------



## Sixmile (17 Feb 2016)

Don't let pride ruin your commute.

Just by being out on your bike means you're overtaking millions of others who'll be sat on their sofas while you're exercising and building fitness!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2016)

As I have always said. There is always someone faster as there is always someone slower.


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> As I have always said. There is always someone faster as there is always *someone slower*.


Yup and he's usually called @potsy


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Feb 2016)

Don't worry, I have the same problem, peddling away thinking I'm managing a decent speed, only to be overtaken by someone travelling twice the speed. Acceptable when riding a Boris Bike, deeply upsetting when on the road bike. Speed will increase with time and miles under your wheels. Just keep enjoying your riding and enjoy the time when you get the jump on someone !


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Don't worry, I have the same problem, peddling away thinking I'm managing a decent speed, only to be overtaken by someone travelling twice the speed. Acceptable when riding a Boris Bike, deeply upsetting when on the road bike. Speed will increase with time and miles under your wheels. *Just keep enjoying your riding and enjoy the time when you get the jump on someone* !


This. Although if it's happening a lot and you want to get quicker, practise getting on to the wheel of the other rider and push yourself to stay there. The more you push yourself, the quicker you'll get quicker.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2016)

Getting overtaken doesn't bother me. What bothers me is if someone comes past, then sits in front and goes slower than I was (a wheel sucker who suddenly realises what a difference 30 odd percent draft makes). If I get one of those, I have to 'orbit' them for a while, then sail away from them once I'm bored. If someone is genuinely on a mission, and they want to get past and clear off, fair play.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2016)

I have more of a problem with overtaking people. Being overtaken happens all the time, and is not a problem - it's normal. There are a lot of quick riders out there.

But on the rare occasion when I see a rider up ahead, and I'm going a bit faster, it really bugs me. I have to make sure I put in extra effort to get it over with, and maintain that extra effort for a few km. I don't know why, but I do. Or else I turn off and re navigate.


----------



## Mile195 (17 Feb 2016)

Don't worry about it. You get passed by the people that are faster than you. But bear in mind, anyone who you are faster than, you will never see because they will never catch you up, so it will always FEEL like you're the only one being passed.

And quite honestly, I find that if someone passes me it's usually because I've taken my eyes off the ball and slowed down a bit without realising. It's excellent motivation to start pushing and get my speed back up to where I feel it ought to be on a given stretch of road. Sometimes it even turns into a bit of a friendly race... I like that because it not only gets me working harder but it gets me home quicker too!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Speed will increase with time and miles under your wheels. Just keep enjoying your riding and enjoy the time when you get the jump on someone !


All of these - and, if (when) you do find yourself whooping and cheering  as you overtake your first ever - be kind and DON'T tell them WHY  ... or else tell them*, then encourage them* and say* it won't be long before they achieve the same level of supreme fitness you have just managed to achieve !  


*if there is any 'spare air' left to talk ...


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Feb 2016)

I overtake folks on boris bikes all the time. Though I got overtaken by a guy on big fat tyres on an MTB who was just bombing it past me on some flats.

My legs were pretty shot though  and i was coming to the end of a long week. last mondays commute was particular grueling for me as I was already/still knackered from cycling the previous 4 days, 10-13mile commute to work thurs-saturday, 30-35mile Sunday london ride and work monday. I cycled yesterday too on my day off when i said i would rest but I only went out for a 4-5mile pootle around town so it wasnt so bad.

Sheer persistence & being mentally motivated is the key. Dont think about it as a race, Just think about getting to your destination. 

_"Maximum effort..."_ - is what deadpool would say (what an awesome movie )


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Feb 2016)

When overtaking I prefer a nonchalant 'good morning' whilst trying to hide the fact I am internally dying from the effort.


----------



## Jody (17 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> I keep getting overtaken on the road, and I am well aware that most of these people will be seasoned cyclists compared to me, a beginner, but still, I mean I thought I was putting in quite a bit of effort and had a decent pace. I regularly get overtaken on the road by other cyclists, and I've yet to be the person speeding past another cyclist..



Just go at your own pace. It doesn't matter one jot as long as you are out there cycling. When I started back in the saddle 2+ years ago I was walking up quite a few hills but now I can ride up most, even some over 20+%. To echo what others have said, the plus side was just being out doing more than those watching TV, gaming, drinking etc


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I am the slowest cyclist on CC. So everyone overtakes me........but I'm happy on my bike.


Clearly not 'one of the best' though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> a nonchalant 'good morning'.
> .


 This will get you 'orbited', on a mission or not.


----------



## 123456789 (17 Feb 2016)

I remember one day having a real tussle with another cyclist. I caught up OK but it was quite an effort getting there I stayed behind them a while but when they dropped their teddy I knew it was my chance. I went past like a flash, good job too the noise of those spokey dokeys and them stupid tassels at the end of their grips was starting to wind me up.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I am the slowest cyclist on CC. So everyone overtakes me........but I'm happy on my bike.


I have it on good authority that you're only one of the slowest


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Getting overtaken doesn't bother me. What bothers me is if someone comes past, then sits in front and goes slower than I was (a wheel sucker who suddenly realises what a difference 30 odd percent draft makes). If I get one of those, I have to 'orbit' them for a while, then sail away from them once I'm bored. If someone is genuinely on a mission, and they want to get past and clear off, fair play.


I used to get this a lot, my way of 'dealing' with them was to then 'wheelsuck' em to the top of the incline whilst getting my breath back/resting then when it flattens out shoot past with a cheery "Thanks for the tow" as I go past. BTW this used to happen a lot first thing in the morning when I was on my way home after a 12hr night shift with an 8-9 mile commute either end of it, also if someone went by and continued to pull off I wouldn't kill myself trying to catch em up.


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> I regularly get overtaken on the road by other cyclists, and I've yet to be the person speeding past another cyclist. Has anyone else experienced this and has it put you off?


I regularly get overtaken on the road by other cyclists but after 30+ years, I have sometimes been the person nipping (speeding would be overstating it) past another cyclist. Funniest is when I can crank a London hire bike up enough to get past some hipster on a squirrely underbraked narrow-tyre bike who has to take it cautious over a potholed street.  I believe it's sometimes known as "cat 6 racing" and is very very silly.

Being overtaken again and again and again doesn't put me off. It would be kind of boring if we all cycled along in a fixed line like those dull motorists, wouldn't it?


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> It's excellent motivation to start pushing and get my speed back up to where I feel it ought to be on a given stretch of road.


Really? I often think "naff off, I'm enjoying riding at this speed" and watch them drift into the distance. Sometimes if I'm in a rare rush, I might kick to get alongside, ask if I may draft for a while and if so, sit behind them, brakes covered and ready to steer to one side if they mess up. I think I've done that once in the last two years - I find it pretty exhausting watching the bike in front that closely.


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> the noise of those spokey dokeys


You just reminded me that I've still got some of those ready for a group ride this spring... but do I put them on my bike or sneak them onto someone else's?


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I used to get this a lot, my way of 'dealing' with them was to then 'wheelsuck' em to the top of the incline whilst getting my breath back/resting then when it flattens out shoot past with a cheery "Thanks for the tow" as I go past. BTW this used to happen a lot first thing in the morning when I was on my way home after a 12hr night shift with an 8-9 mile commute either end of it, also if someone went by and continued to pull off I wouldn't kill myself trying to catch em up.


There must be something about the post 12 hr night shift commute. It nearly always happens on my way home at 6:00 am. Very strange that


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Feb 2016)

As many have said, there will always be faster riders.

But also consider this...some of them use electric assist bikes!! (especially the ones that cruise uphill at 15mph


----------



## Jayaly (17 Feb 2016)

If I don't get overtaken I wonder why, what with Smallest Boy on the back and the basket on the front. That said, I did once overtake someone going uphill, when Smallest Boy was younger and a lot lighter. The guy on the other bike nearly fell off laughing.


----------



## Jody (17 Feb 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> But also consider this...some of them use electric assist bikes!! (especially the ones that cruise uphill at 15mph



I was going down the TPT a few weeks ago, trying to catch a couple of old guys (70+) riding with long mac type coats and their trousers tucked into their socks. Couple of miles later couldn't work out how they were traveling at such speed.......... Until I saw the battery pack.


----------



## Sim2003 (17 Feb 2016)

I find a big part is knowing your commute and to enjoy it. On days I really cant be bothered my awareness and speed both take a hit. A fair bit of my commute is on 20mph roads and some steady inclines. I try to smash it on the inclines and 20mph gaps. Then go steady on the higher speed parts.

I use to get over taken all of the time. Now when I get over taken its usually a RLJ or someone hopping on and off the path to beat crossings etc. 

Just aim to beat yourself if anyone. There are far too many different variables to take in to make it worth while worrying about how someone else is doing.


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Feb 2016)

If I'm training hard, I'm rarely overtaken. If I'm training in zone 2 I get overtaken by everyone, including yer granny. Do your own thing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2016)

Anyone that overtakes me is obviously on the juice and /or mechanically doping.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Feb 2016)

If there is a headwind I take quite a bit of pleasure in trying to get in their draft and I can see the strain it is a causing them. Been there done that the other way round come up behind someone draft for a mile and then think I could be going faster pull out and remember how hard the wind is blowing but pride means I try and keep the power going and end up farking knackered. I hate the cheery hello passes as well, so I do it too!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (17 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone that overtakes me is obviously on the juice and /or mechanically doping.



I do both


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Feb 2016)

I'm always getting passed. A few weeks ago by a guy on an MTB, covered in mud. He must have just been offroading and been on his way home for a bath and a rest as he flew by me. 
I've stopped getting embarrassed and just take it in my stride. 
I did pass someone a couple of years ago but she was on a bit of a clunker and wearing wellies and carrying some horse tack heading back from the stables.
The only other others I pass are coming towards me.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.
> 
> I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..
> 
> ...



I've never been overtaken ever so I can't comment on the psychological issues thereof.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.
> 
> I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..
> 
> ...



When you walk to the shops, and someone walks past you - do you feel a sense of failure? Or break into a sprint, to show them who is boss?

When your cruising at 70 on the motorway in the middle lane, and a Merc hares past at 90, do you feel inadequate and a sense of worthlessness? Or do you floor it, tailgate and flash your lights until he gives way?

You're going to work for goodness sake. It's not a competition.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I am the slowest cyclist on CC. So everyone overtakes me........but I'm happy on my bike.


I beg to disagree, I'm the slowest one.
Sometimes joggers overtake me


----------



## Nomadski (17 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I beg to disagree, I'm the slowest one.
> Sometimes joggers overtake me



Are you riding a punctured unicycle?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2016)

Nomadski said:


> Are you riding a punctured unicycle?


Yeah, at 5mph


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I beg to disagree, I'm the slowest one.
> Sometimes joggers overtake me


I've had that happen on a hill

Everyday I overtake and get overtaken (more often overtaken) .... I don't pay very much attention, though I will admit to seeing someone in the distance getting closer can make me try a little harder once I realise that I am going faster than them.


----------



## Arrowfoot (18 Feb 2016)

Occasionally when I am overtaken by someone fast, I would immediately give chase not to overtake but to keep up and build fitness. Quite motivating.


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> I did pass someone a couple of years ago but she was on a bit of a clunker and wearing wellies and carrying some horse tack heading back from the stables.
> The only other others I pass are coming towards me.


A scalp is a scalp!


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2016)

I remember a few years ago, with a tailwind on a flat bit of road working myself up to about 30mph and thinking I'm getting really fit and seconds later someone else whipped past me at a serious rate of knots.

And I stopped and sit in the ditch and cried


----------



## Dec66 (18 Feb 2016)

I spent most of the first 10-15 miles of last year's London Surrey 100 being overtaken.

Caught a lot of them back up on Leith Hill, of course


----------



## arallsopp (18 Feb 2016)

Being overtaken just tells you how fast the other cyclist is going. It doesn't have any bearing, relevance or impact on your speed at all.

Even if you are speed obsessed and your goal is to travel as fast as you possibly can, your pursuit of the goal isn't changed just because someone else is going faster. You're still going as fast as *you* can. And probably, so are they. Hurrah! Everyone wins.

If you find it really depressing to get taken, you can let your internal monologue alleviate the pain by:

spotting a component that you don't have (tell yourself they're faster because they have a carbon frame, deep rims, no brakes, proper shoes, rapha kit, skinny race tyres, etc).
spotting a penalty that they don't have (they're faster because they're not carrying a pannier, they don't have watt sapping dynamo lights, no suspension, probably only a mile into their day, if I were their age.., etc.)
keeping them in sight just long enough to see them take an opportunistic orange light (and declaring the 'race' void).
acknowledging that it really doesn't matter. At all.
Depending on my state of mind, I try to aim for the point 4. Most of the time I get there. 

I have an inbuilt defence (twin suspension, marathon plus tyres, pannier with clothes and a laptop, longer commute than most, dynamo hub, funny shaped bike, et al) to ward off evil thoughts, but I can still get rattled when people in trainers and jeans come past me. Fortunately point 3 almost always comes to the rescue, and the faster the differential, the easier it is to rock up at the next stop light and say, "well, they *must* have jumped this one, or they'd still be here!" even if there's no evidence


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.
> 
> I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..
> 
> ...



Don't let it put you off, you will find a speed that you are comfortable at, if you want to increase that, you will.

But, as well as disgusting scalps, be aware of the opposite. I can tell you that, pretty soon you will be riding along thinking that it's all "coming together". The road feels easier, your speed is up, you don't feel out of breath.

Then, just as your confidence and sense of achievement is at its highest and you are filling your mind with thoughts of a new, faster carbon bike..... you will turn off the road and be faced with the most enormous headwind...and realise that you have been surfing a tailwind for the last few miles.

Catches me out every time.


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Feb 2016)

arallsopp said:


> Being overtaken just tells you how fast the other cyclist is going. It doesn't have any bearing, relevance or impact on your speed at all.
> 
> Even if you are speed obsessed and your goal is to travel as fast as you possibly can, your pursuit of the goal isn't changed just because someone else is going faster. You're still going as fast as *you* can. And probably, so are they. Hurrah! Everyone wins.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post.

I live by arallsops third rule (as it Shall be known)...it's all that keeps me sane on some rides.


I shall remeber each of these as you glide past me on Bromley hill...whilst lying down. If you would be so kind as to jump the lights just a tad, at the top, I'd be ever so grateful.


----------



## Steady (18 Feb 2016)

I get overtaken _and I like it._ It usually spurs me on, I'm not in a race but I like to always improve my averages which are pretty poor, but trying to keep a cyclist in line of sight before they disappear completely does breaks up a ride. 

I've only ever really once properly enjoyed overtaking, which is when I cycled consistently and I overtook a few seasoned commuters on a hill. 

That felt good. So it does pay off being consistent.


----------



## Montydog (18 Feb 2016)

....don't worry about it...am sure you will "blast" past someone soon

got passed today....there i was going along and thinking i was doing well when 3 lads came past...quick hello and off they went....latched onto the back for couple km untill thankfully they turned off my route....


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Feb 2016)

When someone passes me, I chuckle at the thought that there is some private victory celebration going on in their heads.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone that overtakes me is obviously on the juice and /or mechanically doping.


Orange Juice or a mobility scooter


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2016)

@arallsopp that was a long post to say that, basically, you don't like being overtaken


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> When someone passes me, I chuckle at the thought that there is some private victory celebration going on in their heads.



Oi, don't ruin it for me. It is the highlight of my miserable day.


----------



## mjr (19 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> ...the highlight of my miserable *life*.


FTFY. It's unfashionable, I guess, to knock success. It's magnified and blessed. Folk are so impressed. This is uniformity. Remember something please: as we travel up the tree, we show worse anatomy!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0cuGn0F_-s


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Yup and he's usually called @potsy



Not if he spies cake !!


----------



## phantasmagoriana (20 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I beg to disagree, I'm the slowest one.
> Sometimes joggers overtake me



I've had that too (up Gardner Street in Partick).


----------



## bozmandb9 (20 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.
> 
> I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..
> 
> ...



To a certain extent overtaking, or being overtaken, is a complete irrelevance. Unless both cyclists are on the same ride. This is because you never know if one of you is doing a one mile ride, the other a 200 mile Audax. One way be on a fasted fat burn ride and going gently to stay in HR zone 2. 

So many factors to take into account. 

Type of bike is clearly a massive factor. A few years ago I had a heavy hybrid and was not bike fit, and would have been overtaken a lot. Now I'm on a light road bike, and am often but not always the one doing the overtaking. 

But I overtook a guy the other day, then he caught up and asked if he could draft me, which was fine. We had a chat then a coffee break. Turned out he was on a 100 plus mile ride m, I was doing less than 25. I may have been faster on the road, doesn't make me a better or fitter rider than him!


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Feb 2016)

Seems to me it's only roadies who are bothered by being passed.

My mate Chris is one of the strongest cyclists I know.

He's more of a mountain biker, but goes on the road with slicker tyres at this time of the year when the trails are very muddy.

His phrase is 'roadie hunting'.

"I can always tell when one's on the hook," he told me. "Lots of glances behind and the sound of grinding gears."

Ultimately, the target will often out pace him, but it's obvious said roadie is well hacked off at someone on a mountain bike keeping up, if only for a short distance.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Feb 2016)

Hypermind said:


> Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.
> 
> I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..
> 
> ...


Dont beat yourself up, as long as you're happy you're making progress against yourself then chill a bit.
Maybe they are quicker and better than you, maybe they ride hundreds of miles a week to a categorised standard and are on a hard training ride, but also maybe they've got different gearing more suited to going fast/the road inclines etc or maybe their experience has them in the perfect gear combo at the right time to maintain momentum and speed. 

Unless your in a race where speed and final position matter, cycling doesn't have to be a race (burn me I'm a heretic  )


----------



## Karlt (22 Feb 2016)

The ones that befuddle me are the ones I overtake, only for them to catch me at the next lights. And the next. And the next. Do they have some device that ensures a green light just as they approach, whilst there's some detector that sees me bombing for the lights and slaps up a red so they can trundle along at a constant 12mph while I'm going up to 20 and back to 0 again?

Logically, I thought, well, there's no point going fast and hitting reds. I'll slow down. Try to trundle through at an easy steady speed. Nope. Damn it if the fecking things don't still turn red just as I approach them. Conspiracy, I tell you.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2016)

Karlt said:


> Logically, I thought, well, there's no point going fast and hitting reds. I'll slow down. Try to trundle through at an easy steady speed. Nope. Damn it if the fecking things don't still turn red just as I approach them. Conspiracy, I tell you.


I tend to slow and watch the lights about 200 metres away. I know the patterns of lights on my most-used routes and can then try to accelerate or decelerate to pass them as they turn green. The really fun thing is one crossroads where I know when to switch between carriageway and cycle track to get through the junction legally, faster than motorists travelling in the same direction.


----------



## Bryony (22 Feb 2016)

I once got over taken going up a hill by a jogger!! That really dented my pride!!


----------



## KneesUp (22 Feb 2016)

Bryony said:


> I once got over taken going up a hill by a jogger!! That really dented my pride!!


But they were only getting themselves up the hill. You were getting yourself and a bike up. Joggers should win every time really.


----------



## Bryony (22 Feb 2016)

KneesUp said:


> But they were only getting themselves up the hill. You were getting yourself and a bike up. Joggers should win every time really.


That is a very good point!! Thats made me feel a bit better!!


----------



## Karlt (22 Feb 2016)

I've had fellrunners pass me on steep ascents.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (22 Feb 2016)

Eddy said:


> Its always a race


Nicked for my NEW sig! Thanks


----------



## Ihatehills (24 Feb 2016)

I thought of this thread as I was out riding yesterday, I caught up with a guy on a hill and sat behind him until we reached a straight and then put in a little effort and overtook, only for him to turn on the afterburners and chase me along for the best part of a mile and a half before he thankfully turned off, I was knackered by this point. I checked him out on strava later and he does an average of 300 ish miles a week, I must have caught him nodding off


----------



## arallsopp (27 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @arallsopp that was a long post to say that, basically, you don't like being overtaken



Art reflects life, dear chum. If its a shorter, quicker way to do something, I'm not your man.


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2016)

Bryony said:


> I once got over taken going up a hill by a jogger!! That really dented my pride!!


So did I! Once was enough though. It won't happen again


----------



## Lpoolck (28 Feb 2016)

I don't understand the logic of when being overtaken to then raise your effort just to draft the person overtaking you, and thus spoiling your own rhythm. When people do this to me I just stop and let them go past. I don't know what their drafting skills are like to be comfortable with them on my back wheel. 

OP, you get overtook, you will eventually overtake. As others have pointed out, just enjoy cycling.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (28 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Seems to me it's only roadies who are bothered by being passed.
> 
> My mate Chris is one of the strongest cyclists I know.
> 
> ...



Breezing along on my summer road bike with the benefit of a slight tail wind at about 21-22mph a couple of years ago when a guy on a mountain bike, who looked probably early sixties, suddenly appeared on my outside and started chatting away about this and that as though we were out for a Sunday morning stroll.
Bit of an ego deflater!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Feb 2016)

Lpoolck said:


> I don't understand the logic of when being overtaken to then raise your effort just to draft the person overtaking you, and thus spoiling your own rhythm. When people do this to me I just stop and let them go past. I don't know what their drafting skills are like to be comfortable with them on my back wheel.


Well, you don't necessarily have to raise your effort, or at least not much. If I'm struggling into a headwind, and a group overtakes I will tag on to get a temporary respite. I make no apology for this. I will drop off soon enough if their pace isn't for me. No one has ever stopped and asked me to go past yet.

If I'm flagging on a an audax or other long ride I'll use overtakers as a mental pacer (not actually drafting) by attaching a mental elastic rope to them as I used to do when distance running.


----------



## Jaykun85 (28 Feb 2016)

Me i'm over taken all the time. doesn't bother me, as everyone is at totally different levels of fitness. Im just happy to be out on my bike in the country lanes, seeing some beautiful views. Whats nice is that there is that unspoken rule it seems that you greet your fellow cyclist with a friendly hello or wave. Always makes me smile that theres still this kind of politeness about


----------



## Absinthe Minded (28 Feb 2016)

Bit off topic but I have to say that I have never had a problem with people drafting me (not that it happens often). I see people moaning about 'wheel suckers' and I just don't get it. I mean, I'll be doing my speed regardless of whether I'm affording somebody else some respite from drag or not. In fact. I'm quite happy for people to get a lift off me.


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2016)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Bit off topic but I have to say that I have never had a problem with people drafting me (not that it happens often). I see people moaning about 'wheel suckers' and I just don't get it. I mean, I'll be doing my speed regardless of whether I'm affording somebody else some respite from drag or not. In fact. I'm quite happy for people to get a lift off me.


Because I'm not confident in their stopping ability?


----------



## Lpoolck (28 Feb 2016)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Bit off topic but I have to say that I have never had a problem with people drafting me (not that it happens often). I see people moaning about 'wheel suckers' and I just don't get it. I mean, I'll be doing my speed regardless of whether I'm affording somebody else some respite from drag or not. In fact. I'm quite happy for people to get a lift off me.





summerdays said:


> Because I'm not confident in their stopping ability?



+1, or their skill level, awareness etc. Plus I have disc brakes on my road bike. My braking when wet, will be instant.


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Because I'm not confident in their stopping ability?


I did a reliability ride today and we caught some riders but couldn't overtake at first due to traffic. When we did they jumped in our draught, their performance for the few moments they were in front made me very nervous. We caught other riders similarly and they also tagged on but there's something about how they ride which means I didn't give the latter groups a second thought


----------



## itchybeard (28 Feb 2016)

speed demon!

does it matter if you get over taken, how does it make you feel? lesser than...
Some people go around the gym faster than me, think faster, drink faster, drive faster...
Things work in cycle, so think that when you overtake someone, they will to you to.


----------



## newfhouse (28 Feb 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> Whats nice is that there is that unspoken rule it seems that you greet your fellow cyclist with a friendly hello or wave.


This bears further discussion I think...


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2016)

newfhouse said:


> This bears further discussion I think...


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Because I'm not confident in their stopping ability?


So approach stuff cautiously, brake gently and signal before you stop, then? All good habits even if you haven't heard someone behind you. Causing a pile up just because you can stop on a sixpence and didn't hear the rider behind until then... is a bit daft.

Oh the problems of cycling becoming popular! Some of us from today's group day trip got berated for not hearing an oncoming cyclist's bell and moving over fast enough on a narrow country track! I think I prefer that to not seeing any other cyclists out except the hardcore.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Because I'm not confident in their stopping ability?


That's fair enough. I too am cautious when slipstreaming someone I don't know. They may do something utterly unpredictable. But - if the conditions are right (a raging headwind) I'll continue to do it - not very often, mind.


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> So approach stuff cautiously, brake gently and signal before you stop, then? All good habits even if you haven't heard someone behind you. Causing a pile up just because you can stop on a sixpence and didn't hear the rider behind until then... is a bit daft.
> 
> Oh the problems of cycling becoming popular! Some of us from today's group day trip got berated for not hearing an oncoming cyclist's bell and moving over fast enough on a narrow country track! I think I prefer that to not seeing any other cyclists out except the hardcore.


So let me get this straight... We expect drivers to know their stopping distances and leave a space that they can stop in, and we don't have the right to expect a following cyclist to do the same. If the traffic light changes and I decide to stop, I don't expect them to hit me because they thought id go through for example. Or if a car pulls out of a side road and I need to stop quickly.

And who signals to stop?


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> So let me get this straight... We expect drivers to know their stopping distances and leave a space that they can stop in, and we don't have the right to expect a following cyclist to do the same.


They should and you can hope they do but let's face it, you're foolish if you expect everyone to get it right all of the time.



> And who signals to stop?


Me. Cycling is so busy in Norfolk and Cambridge and my brakes sharp enough that I suspect I'd have a line of bikes concertina'd into my rear rack at times if I didn't. In that London many don't seem to have a clue about any signals which is part of why it's so slow and stressful riding there. Aren't you in Bristol? I thought Bristol was pretty cycley now: how does it cope? Or are loads of cyclists cursing each other?


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

Thinking about it more, is a cyclist who won't signal they're stopping for a cyclist travelling too close much better than the old classic of a motorist deliberately brake- testing cyclists?


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> They should and you can hope they do but let's face it, you're foolish if you expect everyone to get it right all of the time.
> 
> 
> Me. Cycling is so busy in Norfolk and Cambridge and my brakes sharp enough that I suspect I'd have a line of bikes concertina'd into my rear rack at times if I didn't. In that London many don't seem to have a clue about any signals which is part of why it's so slow and stressful riding there. Aren't you in Bristol? I thought Bristol was pretty cycley now: how does it cope? Or are loads of cyclists cursing each other?


Well if they run into the back because they were drafting me then I'll be annoyed with them but generally I'm not fast enough to be someone to draft frequently. I'm not going to get too close the person in front because I don't want to run into them.

As for how does Bristol cope, it seems to, it's not mass chaos. A sorry goes a long way when you get in someone else's way. 

If I'm slowing I have my hands near the brakes, and I tend to slow gradually if I have time. I look ahead so I'm not normally caught out.


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Thinking about it more, is a cyclist who won't signal they're stopping for a cyclist travelling too close much better than the old classic of a motorist deliberately brake- testing cyclists?


Depends whether it's deliberate surely?

Anyway I tend to look behind before slowing if I have the time to do so. It's not the planned stops that bother me but the emergency bits.


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> If I'm slowing I have my hands near the brakes, and I tend to slow gradually if I have time. I look ahead so I'm not normally caught out.


So basically except for signalling, you're already pretty safe to draft. I mostly use my foot brake (Dutch bike) or front brake only (other bikes) to stop, so I've usually a left hand free to signal. Unless it's an emergency stop or something but all bets are off then anyway!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (28 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Because I'm not confident in their stopping ability?


That's fair enough (although I'd need a reason before I doubted confidence in another rider's stopping ability), but I meant more the people that moan about others getting a 'free ride', like it's slowing themselves down or something.


----------



## lukasran (13 Mar 2016)

Hypermind said:


> Hey, A few months ago I came on here looking for advice on which bike to buy for my morning commute. Since then I've travelled to work and back (8 miles each way) maybe 5 or 6 times, I'm slowly getting in to the swing of things. I know I'm getting stronger, my leg muscles, and my fitness is improving.
> 
> I thought I was going pretty fast the other evening coming home, and was feeling quite proud of my speed as I approached a long gradual climb. Turns out I was going at a snails pace when another cyclist shot past me. It was almost as though he was going down hill at 30mph..
> 
> ...



deer hypermind, you are weak. other cyclists are feeding on your scalp and you are right to feel disheartened. you need a scalp, any scalp, and you need to feast on that scalp to gain strength. you lie to yourself making you weaker still. it is a race, yes you are a noob, but your loosing. i hope for your sake you will soon feel the thrill of an overtake. this is the ultimate happiness of commuter cycling. dont be seduced by the pacifists on cycle chat. post this on slowtwich for the truth. you have some skills though as evident through out your post you have an innate gift for excuses which will serve you well on bike forums and strava comments. i did not experienced the depths of your failure so intensely when i was a noob, so i cant say with certainty, but you have a chance. good luck


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Mar 2016)

When I was coming back from a 4hour sunny ride the other day, my legs had gone and I could barely turn the pedals, an older woman on a bike with shopping bags on the handlebars over took me, I didn't really care, I was just hoping I'd make it home.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

Get a recumbent trike, you can't be drafted by an upwrong!


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> When I was coming back from a 4hour sunny ride the other day, my legs had gone and I could barely turn the pedals, an older woman on a bike with shopping bags on the handlebars over took me, I didn't really care, I was just hoping I'd make it home.



This is not in fact an old lady at all

It is a Fairy

The Fairies have all aspects of cycling covered, from the various Tool Fairies who hide your tools to the P*nct*re Fairy we all know so well

This is the one that ensures that you ave the fact that you are slowing down rubbed in


----------



## MarkF (13 Mar 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> When I was coming back from a 4hour sunny ride the other day, my legs had gone and I could barely turn the pedals, an older woman on a bike with shopping bags on the handlebars over took me, I didn't really care, I was just hoping I'd make it home.



A few years back cycling up a long climb near Bilbao in the heat, I was at walking pace and on the verge of breaking down and crying. A local overtook me on a bike like Mary Poppins rode, he was about 70, wore a tweed jacket and a beret, what really upset me was that he a had plastic crate of potatoes strapped to the back.


----------



## mjr (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Get a recumbent trike, you can't be drafted by an upwrong!


You can, but only for the short distance between the upright lying down and hitting the ground...


----------



## mustang1 (13 Mar 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I know when I'm going to be overtaken. It's an art.
> 
> I once turned into a minor road. Across the front of another cyclist by mistake as I didn't look properly. However, I was too big to admit my error and apologise. It was a slight down hill so I pedalled like mad. He was still quite close, I tried to make it look like I was just in a hurry.
> 
> Then I noticed a huge hill. So I pulled into somebodies drive way and got off bike, pretending that I had just got home. Then waited a few minutes to be clear of him before carrying on



Don't do that on your regular commute though.


----------



## Misusawa (15 Mar 2016)

I get overtaken a lot on my way too and from work, After being knocked off my motorcycle, in December i'm back to cycling again and a bit less fit than I used to be. I'm mildly amused that a lot of cyclists appear to do near double my speed, But I have a seven mile commute and use a hybrid bike, so its not like i'm going to keep up ever. 
That said, I can manage around 30 minutes there (mostly downhill) and 40 back (mostly uphill) after a days running about at work.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Mar 2016)

When I started TT racing I was getting overtaken left right and centre, guys with full on TT bikes disc wheels pointy hats etc etc.
Then I started to overtake a few people myself (great feeling if a little meaningless as they are riding their own race and could be 30 years my senior). I haven't been overtaken for months in a TT, last week was my first of the season and I got past around 6 riders or more who started before me. However this week I've got the winner of the last race only 2 minutes behind me at the start so at some time early in the race (as he beat my time by over 6 minutes) I'm expecting to be overtaken and in style! At least I'll be able to see how the quick guys do it.
I think the whole overtaking thing depends how naturally competitive you are, if you don't like it much you tend to try to improve your fitness so it happens less often!


----------

